# Nubian's heat cycle....



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Are Nubians seasonal breeders? I've heard both ways, and for some reason I'm only finding non conclusive answers in my google search.... I must be doing something wrong! lol I have a doe that was supposed to be bred when I bought her in January, but, no such luck.... So, I'd like to breed her soon if I can. I have not ever noticed her go into heat in the 4 months that I've had her.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Some does will, but the majority will not. Mine did.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I had the same thing happen twice this year. I bought two bred does that were both open (from two different farms, two different bucks). One we caught in February and got her bred on probably her last cycle of the year- the other is open until fall I guess.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I suppose you can try the lute shot to through her in heat, so you can breed the next day. Not sure if it would work out of season, but I would assume so. I've heard great success stories from people who have used it, I'm considering using it this fall on my heard.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Yup! 

Using an ov-synch program on does that cycle seasonally has very high success rates for year round milk supply. A combination of cystorelin and lutalyse would work well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nubians and Dairy breeds are almost all season breeders, every now and then you'll have a doe that cycle out of season (the fall). You can always induce heat and ovulation to breed.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I was pretty sure that they were seasonal breeders, but the person I got her from was adamant that they would breed year round. The more I learn, the more I realize how much those people DID NOT know! :/ I guess that's why I have never noticed a heat!


----------

